# PTO Clutch wires ripped apart



## Ejlain (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi, Simplicity Model#2690575, Regent 500, 44” B&S 22hp. My PTO clutch came off the anti-spin pin and tore the wires and connectors apart. As the plastic pin connectors are gone, can anyone help with which way is the right way to rewire it? I attached a quick drawing of my current situation. Every combo I’ve tried so far blows the 25watt fuse. Thanks in advance!
Ed in PA


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't offer you any advise, but I bet our Bob can!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say it's replacement time because the internal windings have been damaged.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I was waiting for Bob to jump in too, he still may, "don't replace until you check the internal winding", to test, if you have a multimeter, place the switch on the meter to ohms and place a probe onto one green wire and the other onto the other green wire and see if you get a reading, if you get a reading then the clutch should be good to go, to check if the windings in the clutch have gone to earth, place a probe on one green wire and the other probe to a clean area on the clutch body and see if you get a reading, swap the probe to the other green wire and check again, if there is no readings on both wires the clutch is good to go, another test you can do is to get a couple of lengths of insulated wire and connect these to each green wire and place one on the positive pole on the battery and earth the other wire to a good earth, usually the engine crankcase is a good spot, and if the clutch is good, then you will hear it activate. 

I found a wiring diagram for your mower and this only shows two wires in the harness to the connector, not three wires as per your drawing, you need to check both orange wires for battery voltage, black should be earth, you need a multimeter or a test light or a 12 volt bulb to test, turn the ignition on, park brake locked and you may need someone sitting in the seat,--- if you have the multimeter, set to 20 volts DC and place the black probe onto the black wire and the red probe onto each orange wire in turn and see if you get a 12 volt reading from either wire.

A test light will do the same thing, but a bulb in the light will glow, and to use a 12 volt bulb, hold the black wire onto the side of the brass body and place each orange wire in turn onto the lead center connector and this should light the bulb.

Google Messicks and write in your mower details and this will bring up the parts breakdown.

Write back the results and I can tell you how to rejoin the wires.


----------



## Ejlain (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you to all. Fred, thanks for the great information. I think I fixed it. I dropped the PTO off the mower and put it on my bench. Both internal wires looked ok. I saw somewhere that it should have an OHM reading of 2-4, so I hooked probes to both ends of the green wires and it metered at 2.4. While it was on the bench, I cleaned it up a little and took a look at the airgaps. All three were WAY OFF. I adjusted them all to .015” and then did as Fred suggested and touched one green wire to positive terminal on battery and one to ground. Heard a satisfying CLICK. I was able to take a peek at another Simplicity at a repair shop and determined that the 2 orange wires coming from the harness go together. Then I attached one green wire to the 2 orange and the other green to black. Pulled the PTO switch (with key on) and still heard the wonderful click. Secured everything, bent the anti-vibration pin down a little so it was further in the hole on PTO frame. Everything seems to work now!! Thanks again everyone. Ed


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Lucky. I ripped my leads out and had to replace the electromagnetic clutch. I also fabricated a metal cover for the leads and connector to mitigate that expense in the future.


----------



## Ejlain (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m with you sidecar. I also made a little protective cover. In my case, looks like the bolt holding the PTO clutch on the main pulley worked its way loose and it slid down far enough so that the anti-vibration pin just missed catching it. When I pulled the PTO switch, it made a loud clunking noise as it spun out of control and ripped the wiring harness to pieces. Hope that never happens again but I really appreciate all the info I gathered here.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not much in the way of a restraining bolt there. Mine failed as well but unlike you, I ripped the wires completely out and had to replace it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

During April 2011 I bought a Dixon 42" Zero turn mower and while still in warranty and from the constant rocking back and forward of the electric clutch against the restrainer pin, the wire tail that activates the clutch fatigued at the sealer on the clutch, this left me with no wiring to reconnect to, so I carefully dug down and exposed the two wire ends, maybe about 1/2", I made two longer tails and resoldered the new tail and resealed the opening and then wrapped the new tail around the clutch housing and pinned that to the housing so if the tail was to let go again, then it wouldn't break at the sealing point, and to this day that clutch is still working, a new clutch here in Oz was in the vicinity of $400au at the time,(I am sure I could import a new clutch cheaper from the States when needed), and the dealer wanted me to pay $120 to come out and pickup the mower for repair and the same for return.

That is a good outcome for you Ejlain, happy to hear you had a go.


----------



## Ejlain (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks again for the help Fred. I did a quick search for the clutch and, you’re right, even here in the states, they are going for around $375. Couldn’t justify that for a 14 year old mower. Thanks again


----------

